# مشروع تخرج بعنوان : دراسة منظومة تكييف ( ماء – هواء ) ومقارنتها بمنظومة (ماء – ماء )



## صلاح زكري (6 يناير 2008)

أهداف المشروع 

يهدف هذا المشروع إلى النقاط التالية : 
1- دراسة منظومة التبريد والتكيف (ماء – هواء)
2- التعرف على الأجزاء المكونة للمنظومة وطريقة عملها بالإضافة إلي 
3- التعرف على مميزات المنظومة وعيوبها 
4- إجراء مقارنة بين المنظومة المستخدمة ومنظومة (ماء – ماء) من عدة نواحي.

ملخص المشروع

تعتمد فكرة عمل المشروع على الأتي :
يتضمن الفصل الأول التعريف بالأجزاء الأساسية لدائرة التكييف الإنضغاطية وتكلمنا بعد دلك عن موائع التXXXX وأنواعها مع التركيز على مائع التXXXX (R134a) ومقارنته بمائع التXXXX (R12) كغاز بديل .
في حين تطرقنا في الفصل الثاني إلى التعريف بأجزاء المنظومة المستخدمة في المصنع و دورة تشغيل المنظومة و وحدات معالجة الهواء و أنواعها.
أما الفصل الثالث فيشمل إجراء حسابات لمعامل أداء المنظومة و تكاليف أستهلاك الطاقة وقمنا بإجراء مقارنة بين المنظومتين(ماء – هواء) ومنظومة (ماء – ماء)حول تأتير الظروف الخارجية على معامل أداء كلتا المنظومتين.


----------



## صلاح زكري (6 يناير 2008)

*هدا رابط التحميل*

ارجو تقييم الموضوع


http://rapidshare.de/files/38193060/..._____.rar.html

:81: :81: :81:


----------



## الدكة (6 يناير 2008)

ارجو اعادة رفعه مرة اخري 


وشكرا


----------



## صلاح زكري (8 يناير 2008)

*ارجو ان يكون شغال*

http://rapidshare.de/files/38193060/____________.rar.html


----------



## صلاح زكري (8 يناير 2008)

انا جربته شغال


----------



## waheedgalal (9 يناير 2008)

انا جربته شغال


----------



## تامربهجت (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الكرام ممكن اعادة الرفع للاهمية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء اعادة الرفع لان الرابط لا يعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا سواء رفعتموه ام لا


----------



## صلاح زكري (3 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اعدروني على التائخير هدا الرابط*

http://www.4shared.com/file/115748339/208a70c3/__online.html


----------



## صلاح زكري (3 يوليو 2009)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## king_libya14 (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## كريم يونس (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم صلاح وكثر الله امثالك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور واتمنى لك التوفيق
وجارى التحميل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين جدا على الملف وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صلاح . وشكرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ........


----------



## خالدة نصرت (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيل وبوركتم ولكم الاجر


----------



## م. يامن خضور (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الكرام ممكن اعادة الرفع على الفور شيرد للاهمية 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه هي الرسالة التي تظهر عند الضغظ علي الرابط:
The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## صلاح زكري (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله سوف أعيد رفعه في اقرب وقت


----------



## صلاح زكري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.2shared.com/file/9701097/546f03c3/New___.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/9701100/1a0b471e/__online.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/9701368/410ebcc4/__online.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/9701382/3f587854/___online.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/9701384/d63bdd61/__online.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/9701389/a88aa1dc/_online.html

تمت اعادة الرفع 
واتمنى للجميع الاستفاده
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ملك العراق (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (27 فبراير 2010)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف لانه تم الغاؤه


----------



## صلاح زكري (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي هشام وجميع الزور الأعزاء هذا المشروع بصيغة pdf
http://file8.9q9q.net/Download/47867778/-----.pdf.html


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hadiboudya (5 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم المساعدة لايكننى رفع الملف


----------



## SALIM.ALI (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sosodeep (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم :
ياريت حدا من الشباب يعيد رفع الملف لأنو ما قدرت أحمله
ولكم جزيل الشكر على المجهود الجميل


----------



## صلاح زكري (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هدا الملف رفعته لكم من جديد وأرجو أن تكون فيه الأفاده للجميع


----------



## sosodeep (6 يونيو 2010)

صلاح زكري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هدا الملف رفعته لكم من جديد وأرجو أن تكون فيه الأفاده للجميع


 

شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الاستجابة :56:
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح زكري (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هدا واجبي اخي العزيز sosodeep


----------



## حمزه مفتاح (29 يونيو 2012)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ben_sala7 (30 يونيو 2012)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## nofal (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## عراب الميكانيك (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا الك بس كل الروابط ما شغالة


----------

